# JMenu Info-Fenster ganz Rechts



## gest01 (9. Mrz 2004)

Hallo 

Habe ein Programm mit 5 Menus.Jetzt möchte ich ein Info-Menu ganz rechts im Programm.
Wie kann ich die Position von JMenus angeben??

thx


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Mrz 2004)

Das geht doch in der Reihenfolge wie man es dem JMenu hinzufügt. Sprich das Info Menü einfach als letztes erstellen.


----------



## gest01 (9. Mrz 2004)

Das ist mir schon klar.
Ich will es aber am rechten Ende vom Fenster.


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Mrz 2004)

Achso, sorry. Habe ich falsch verstanden.

Weiß leider nicht wie und ob es geht.
Aber vielleicht kennt jemand anderes ja eine Lösung.


----------



## bygones (9. Mrz 2004)

weiß nicht ganz ob das klappt:

Nachdem du deine Menus hinzugefügt hast:

```
menuBar.add(Box.createHorizontalGlue());
menuBar.add(helpMenu = new JMenu("Help"));
.....
```


----------



## Beni (9. Mrz 2004)

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class MenuTest {
  public static void main( String[] args ){
    // Die grosse Menübar
    JMenuBar bar = new JMenuBar();

    bar.setLayout( new GridBagLayout() );
    
    // Die Menübar für die "normalen" Menüs
    JMenuBar normalBar = new JMenuBar();
    normalBar.setBorderPainted( false );
    
    normalBar.add( new JMenu("Datei") );
    normalBar.add( new JMenu("Edit") );
    normalBar.add( new JMenu("Tools") );

    JMenu menuHelp = new JMenu( "Hilfe" );
    
    // Zusammensetzen
    Insets insets = new Insets( 0, 0, 0, 0 );
    bar.add( normalBar, new GridBagConstraints(0, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0, GridBagConstraints.WEST, GridBagConstraints.VERTICAL, insets, 0, 0 ));
    bar.add( menuHelp , new GridBagConstraints(1, 0, 1, 1, 1.0, 1.0, GridBagConstraints.EAST, GridBagConstraints.VERTICAL, insets, 0, 0 ));
    
    // Sichtbar machen
    JFrame frame = new JFrame();
    frame.setJMenuBar( bar );
    frame.setBounds( 10, 10, 500, 300 );
    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
    frame.setVisible( true );
  }
}
```

mfg Beni

[Edit: ok deatchbyaclown, deine Lösung ist einfacher... gebs ja zu...]


----------

